# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Guides > [Guide] The Disguise Guide

## fonillius

(this is straight copy from other website)

*Aldmeri Dominion*

*Hollow Moon Garb*

Flipping the Coin (Grahtwood)
*
*
*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Kollopi Essence*

Frighten the Fearsome (Greenshade)
_Concealed with moths flying around_
*

**------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Phaer Mercenary*

*
**------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Quendeluun Veiled Heritance*

The Veiled Choice (Auridon – Quendeluun)

*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Sea Viper*


*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Vulkhel Guard Marine*




*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Daggerfall Covenant*

*Bloodthorn*


*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Seadrake*


*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Servant*

Tip of the Spearhead (Stros M’kai)

*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Ebonheart Pact*

*Fort Amol*

(Eastmarch – from a drunk soldier under a bridge near Fort Amol)

*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Frostedge Bandit*

Hozzin’s Folly (Bleakrock Isle)

*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Gemstone of Skeletal Visage*

(Shadowfen – Stillerise Village in the west)

*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Keeper’s Garb*

(Shadowfen – Hatching Pools)

*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Northwind*

in a mine (Eastmarch – northern)

*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Stormfist*

(Eastmarch)

*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Vanguard Uniform*

Brothers of Strife (Stonefalls – Kragenmoor)
**
*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Veteran Rank Rewards*

Mailed upon reaching specified veteran rank
*Golden Saint*

VR2 Reward
**
*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Dark Seducer*

VR6 Reward
**
*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Mannimarco*

VR10 Reward

*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

----------


## Tyler Guild

These appear to be medium quality images if I'm not mistaken. Would be nice to get some HD The Mannimarco looks really Low qual

----------


## nGxSiphor

Not any locations/guides on how to acquire these ? Are they all Quest related etc ? Nice guide tho, quite like the Mannimarco Costume tho  :Big Grin:

----------


## fonillius

> These appear to be medium quality images if I'm not mistaken. Would be nice to get some HD The Mannimarco looks really Low qual


Stop complaining and start contributing. Take better screenshots and PM them to me and I'll update the thread.




> Not any locations/guides on how to acquire these ? Are they all Quest related etc ? Nice guide tho, quite like the Mannimarco Costume tho


These informatian are as accurate as it gets. If you can contribute more accurate information then do so with a PM to me and I'll update the thread, thank you.

For example: 
*Vanguard Uniform

Brothers of Strife (Stonefalls – Kragenmoor)

**You can google more about this location, but this is pretty accurate location, Stonefalls is map, Kragenmoor is zone and Brothers Of Strife is quest name.

Mannimarco is quite popular diguise, I myself fancy VR2 and Bloodthorn rewards*

----------


## shenton99

Thanks for these guides man, very interesting.

----------

